

Announcing the Redesigned Bugsnag Dashboard - foobar2k
http://blog.bugsnag.com/2013/12/09/announcing-the-redesigned-bugsnag-dashboard/

======
johns
We love bugsnag. Been using the new dashboard in test for a few days and it's
been great.

------
baddox
This looks like a tier A dashboard.

